# Gap around tub surround



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, that flange area is typically covered with drywall. You can do as you are planning or cut small pieces to fit. I would pre-drill your holes for drywall screws so you don't crack the flange. Tape, fill with mud 2 or 3 applications, sand, prime, and paint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Go back and reread the install directions.
Bet it mentions galv. roofing nails should have been used not screws, roofing nails would sit flush.
I'd also guess this was supposed to be mounted directly to the studs, not over a layer of drywall.
If you try and just patch in that area it's going to look like poop and be a lot more work mudding it in because the small pieces are going to want to sit at a slight angle because of the flange.


----------

